# Late-season hunting



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

How is it going for all you Late-season fellas in the state that have the oppurtunity to chase Honkers late?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Hard to pattern the birds where I'm at. Weather is playing a huge roll on when the birds leave the water and where they go.


----------



## GooseSlayer14 (Mar 15, 2010)

Our area has been producing many birds was able to really get after them last week since I was off from school for nine days. Sunday scouted and found many ducks coming into a corn field and set up all of the honkers Monday morning due to the many birds in the area and was able to get our two man limit of 10 honkers and only had 4 flocks of ducks decoy and the one flock me nor my buddy had shells in our guns oppsy... Was still a great day and ended up with 6 big greenies. Tuesday hunted another corn field not a single bird in it ran traffic birds and we got our two man limit of10 birds pretty easy. Friday evening scouted and only found wheat fields that night with birds in it so we decided to hunt the corn field from Monday again which was holding 0 birds in it except with 6 people. The first birds didn't work the greatest but after that it was game on and we were able to drop our 6 man limit of 30 birds. Saturday scouted and found the main concentration of birds in a pea field but decided to hunt the corn field we hunted Tuesday which was also holding 0 birds and we were able to shoot our 4 man limit of 20 birds on Sunday. It was pretty cool we were able to limit out each day considering none of these fields were holding any birds and were all strictly traffic birds and what I would consider IMO actual decoying not that it makes me better then any other guy just was cool to short stop the birds 4 separate days in just 2 fields. Hopefully hit them hard again in the frigid cold this weekend happy hunting boys! :sniper:


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Good-work. We had a tough weekend last Saturday. Hopefully with the snow and cold temps our luck changes this coming weekend.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Put together a good run this past week!









Ended up being two 3 man limits, two 6 man limits, and one 4 man limit to round out the week. Got a couple salty spots lined up for this week, so hopefully they keep on building! Got permission on one already that is holding 1k easy.


----------



## GooseSlayer14 (Mar 15, 2010)

Dad and I went out on Sunday an we were able to shoot our limit of 10 was able to pull off a couple bonus ducks a hen mallard a hen goldeneye an a very nice drake wigeon hoping to get out again this weekend happy hunting!


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Got three fields lined up for the weekend, starting tomorrow, i'll keep ya posted as to how it goes.


----------

